# I'm surprised this doesn't happen more often



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

Sportsman Channel Personality Killed in Murder-Suicide - The Hollywood Reporter

Also

Suspecting infidelity, woman slits husband's throat - Hindustan Times

Mom strangles kid to death - The New Indian Express


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

My cousin is a big city homicide detective. She's talked about several of these cases. Most murders are losers killing other losers, but when you're talking about murders of 'normal' people this is one of the leading causes.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

I'd like to know why police, media and others are so reluctant to admit that infidelity could be or is the cause for many of these murders. Maybe people would think twice if they knew that the pain of being betrayed was so excruciating that it could drive someone to commit these terrible acts of violence.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

They do, but they lump them under domestic problems so the truth gets lost. If you look, you'll find plenty in America, Honey Boo Boo and Kardashian's "who's she sleeping with now" is more important.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Yep, it's exactly as philly says. 

Particularly when it's a murder / suicide. Yep, he killed her and himself, case closed.


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

In central Florida today a 70 year old man walked in on his 42 year old wife having sex with her 32 year old boyfriend. Old man kills wife's lover.


----------

